# Building a Sand Blast Cabinet 101...



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

So I've always wanted to have a media blasting cabinet but never wanted to drop the ridiculous money for one. But since my wire wheel is gettin beat up, I figured its about time to build a blast cabinet. And I am also thinking about getting a powder coating gun so I will need to blast everything before coating.

I searched the internet and found a pretty good idea using a rubbermade container. I bought the biggest one I could find. In the end, I paid $77.24 for everything. It might have been a little cheaper if I had a Harbor Freight nearby but oh well..

Price & Parts List (estimated)

Rubbermaid container- $17 from Walmart
Play Sand 50lb bag- $4 from Home Depot
Plexi Glass- $12 from Hm DPT
Liquid Nails- $2 from Hm Dpt
PVC Couplers- $3 each from Hm Dpt
SS Hose Clamps- $2 each from HM DPT
Gloves- $25 shipped Ebay
Gun- $11 shipped Ebay (found it on Hm Dpt's website, but not available in stores)
Air Hose- Free
Lighting- Free


Here are all the goodies









This is the plexi that I needed to cut to fit into the lid

















Test fit









THen i traced it and measured in 1 inch all the way around to have a lip to mount the plexi to

















Then I just cut it out

























Put some liquid nails on it to glue the plexi on


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Then it was time to start working on the arm holes

I traced the PVC couplers









Used my Dremel to cut it out

























Test fitting the gloves









Since they are so long, i needed to fold them back on themselves. I am holding them in place with a hose clamp









Test fitting the couplers


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

you test that out yet?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Then I used liquid nails to glue the couplers in









To get the airline into the cabinet, I decided to cut a hole and use a flat washer with an o-ring to make a sort of bulkhead

























Then I just drilled the hole for the sand feeding tube

















This is how everything lays now, I will probably finish it up in the next few days


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Mar 1 2010, 10:07 PM~16765589
> *you test that out yet?
> *


nah. I still need to do a couple more things. Possibly put a raised grate in the bottom so what Im blasting wont sit in the sand. Then I'm gona put a hole in the side to attach some vents to. Also, I need to buy some clear book cover crap to cover the inside of the plexi since eventually it would become completely opaque from getting etched by the sand


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I was thinking about what kind of light to use in there cuz it gets a little dark with the lid on. I looked at fluorescent lights at home depot but I didnt like any of them. Then i was talkin to my girl and she said she was throwing out a set of rope lights cuz the end was burnt out so I took them and I guess ill just put them in the top. I should get some work done on this tonight and should be testing it out 2nite as well


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 3 2010, 08:54 AM~16781951
> *I was thinking about what kind of light to use in there cuz it gets a little dark with the lid on. I looked at fluorescent lights at home depot but I didnt like any of them. Then i was talkin to my girl and she said she was throwing out a set of rope lights cuz the end was burnt out so I took them and I guess ill just put them in the top. I should get some work done on this tonight and should be testing it out 2nite as well
> *


Pretty creative I like it. :thumbsup: How about using an white led bar for light.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 3 2010, 11:00 AM~16783972
> *Pretty creative I like it. :thumbsup:  How about using an white led bar for light.
> *


x2 on the LED idea.. cheap, durable, bright and long lasting. 

great idea on the cabinet btw, i have a huge container like that just sitting in my garage, u mite have just inspired me :h5:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Mar 3 2010, 01:00 PM~16783972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I thought bout building one out of wood but shoot, for 17 bucks i think it was well worth it :cheesy:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT RIMS LIKE 22'S GOT FOLKS WANTIN ME TO PAINT THERE RIMS AND I CANT FIND ANYTHING BIG ENOUGH BLAST THEM IN WHAT SHOULD I USE


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Mar 3 2010, 01:59 PM~16784605
> *WHAT ABOUT RIMS LIKE 22'S GOT FOLKS WANTIN ME TO PAINT THERE RIMS AND I CANT FIND ANYTHING BIG ENOUGH BLAST THEM IN WHAT SHOULD I USE
> *


I doubt 22's could fit in this. My 14's would but deuce deuces would be pushin. If you have demand for it, i would just build a blast chamber out of wood that will fit a 22 in it


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

FOR SURE YA THAT IS A GOOD IDEA DAMN THIS WAS PRETTY SMART AND I WAS ABOUT TO BUY ONE OF THESE BITCHES HAHA THANKS MAN


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Mar 3 2010, 02:55 PM~16784994
> *FOR SURE YA THAT IS A GOOD IDEA DAMN THIS WAS PRETTY SMART AND I WAS ABOUT TO BUY ONE OF THESE BITCHES HAHA THANKS MAN
> *


  no problem. Those cabinet are expensive as hell... I dont have that kinda money to throw around!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

I would've found an old metal container to try and build it out of. I just don't see how that plastic container will hold up very well. I've never blasted anything so I might not know what I'm talking about. :dunno:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 3 2010, 03:05 PM~16785068
> *I would've found an old metal container to try and build it out of. I just don't see how that plastic container will hold up very well. I've never blasted anything so I might not know what I'm talking about. :dunno:
> *


Metal would be a pain to work with, and since i dont have something like that I couldnt use it anyway... I guess ill see how it holds up! :cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Don't forget to add a vent , ground the gun, and work piece when working . It will creat static.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 3 2010, 03:14 PM~16785134
> *Don't forget to add a vent , ground the gun, and work piece when working . It will creat static.
> *


yah Im doin the vent tonight. So if i put a metal grate in there to sit the piece on, how could i ground the grate and the gun? Run it to something thats big and metal in my garage?


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

actually one other thing... shouldnt the thick gloves protect me from picking up the static?


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 3 2010, 02:10 PM~16785109
> *Metal would be a pain to work with, and since i dont have something like that I couldnt use it anyway... I guess ill see how it holds up!  :cheesy:
> *


You coulda used the sheet metal housing off the back of an old window a/c unit. Its thin enough to use a jig saw on and my guess is that it would hold up better than plastic. Also that sheet metal housing usually already have vent louvers already on it. :cheesy:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 3 2010, 03:30 PM~16785257
> *You coulda used the sheet metal housing off the back of an old window a/c unit. Its thin enough to use a jig saw on and my guess is that it would hold up better than plastic. Also that sheet metal housing usually already have vent louvers already on it. :cheesy:
> *


yah I hear ya.. dont got one of them laying around either tho :happysad:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 3 2010, 07:36 PM~16788529
> *yah I hear ya.. dont got one of them laying around either tho :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Started tday by drilling a hole for the rope lights

















I attached the lights with wire

























I hooked up the gun dictly to the air line (no need for the quick connect)









Heres a pic with the lights out, keep in mind the protective plastic is still on the plexi


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Its all comin together









This will be the first thing i blast









Then I cut the hole for the vent (air filter)

































Its all done!

























This is with part of the plexi cover pealed back


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

now use it dammit i wanna see it work


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Mar 3 2010, 09:08 PM~16788852
> *now use it dammit i wanna see it work
> *


x2


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

you might need a better exhaust port. on mines there is is a 6" dia or so. and i have a hose running to the outside. like a clothes dryer hose. 

I have the HF types i got it the first year i got my bonus at work so it was no biggie. it works ok. but DO NOT LET YOUR COMPRESSOR BUILD MOISTURE...it will be like blasting with mudd if you do. 

i recomend carbide silica or the linkes. sand grade 3 or 4 is ok but IT WILL PULVERIZE after a while and you will have the dust element affecting your work as well...also do not expect the cabinet to last a long time being plastic....use the same concept you have there but use metal next time, alum or stainless is my pref, and seal it well....i can provide you pictures of mine if needed.

the biggest prob i have is getting max pressure and blowing that grime right out.

ive been blasting with mine for years and its ok, i just recently switched to the black sand type plastic media. its better but i have old excess sand powder left that clouds the cabinet and limits my visibility. maximum blast strenghth is key.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Mar 3 2010, 10:08 PM~16788852
> *now use it dammit i wanna see it work
> *


I brought it up to my garage this morning. We actually have pretty nice weather right now so Im gona try it out after work 2day. Ill take some pics when I do


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 3 2010, 11:53 PM~16790413
> *you might need a better exhaust port. on mines there is is a 6" dia or so. and i have a hose running to the outside. like a clothes dryer hose.
> 
> I have the HF types i got it the first year i got my bonus at work so it was no biggie. it works ok. but DO NOT LET YOUR COMPRESSOR BUILD MOISTURE...it will be like blasting with mudd if you do.
> ...


I saw yur post in the other thread. I will check that place out. I wish there was somewhere local I could get it but I cant think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I used it real quick today over my lunch. I do have a problem with the sand pulverizing and making alot of dust. I think im gona step it up to some real blasting media but for now, this is working. Ill try to do a complete part 2nite when I get home.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Its doin pretty well. I need to control the dust tho. Thats the biggest issue. Heres a before and after. Not finished obviously


























Also practiced a little etching


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nicely done, apears you have a decent compressor. ill try n get some pics of what ive done ... looks about same..


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 4 2010, 08:24 PM~16798906
> *nicely done, apears you have a decent compressor. ill try n get some pics of what ive done ... looks about same..
> *


  Its like a 33 gallon craftsman compressor. Post up some pics of your work :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I think im gona put a hole in the side to hook my shop vac to. I hope that the dust doesnt damage the vac... but i've sucked up worse with that thing...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dude!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 5 2010, 09:39 AM~16803900
> *dude!
> *


 :biggrin: I know, I know, I got all you looking at those giant storage containers differently now....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

this thing is awesome. I hooked up my shop vac to it... like night and day. Keeps it really clear in there. Im almost done one of the trailing arms. I get kinda bored doing it, thats the only problem haha


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 7 2010, 07:17 PM~16822264
> *this thing is awesome. I hooked up my shop vac to it... like night and day. Keeps it really clear in there. Im almost done one of the trailing arms. I get kinda bored doing it, thats the only problem haha
> *


yes, can take a whil etry diff nozzles and search for wider ones, also try diff medias...


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 9 2010, 09:15 PM~16843544
> *yes, can take a whil etry diff nozzles and search for wider ones, also try diff medias...
> *


I wana get a tungsten carbide one but I cant find the one that my manual reccomends. And as far as dif media, I think I'm gona hit up Harbour Freight this weekend to see what media they got


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel+Mar 4 2010, 08:20 AM~16793662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you do nknow they have a website with fast delivery, right?
not talking shit just saying. nice work on the cabinet, like u said,i'm looking at those differently now.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 10 2010, 09:31 AM~16848230
> *you do nknow they have a website with fast delivery, right?
> not talking shit just saying. nice work on the cabinet, like u said,i'm looking at those differently now.
> *


I know, I can only imagine how much shipping would be for a 50 lb bag :happysad: 

Thanks though, I saw one at Wal mart today and i was like 'whoaaa, that ones even bigger!' haha


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Here is the arm done. Cell phone pics so dont mind the crappy quality


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 11 2010, 07:59 PM~16864995
> *Here is the arm done. Cell phone pics so dont mind the crappy quality
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 11 2010, 06:59 PM~16864995
> *Here is the arm done. Cell phone pics so dont mind the crappy quality
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Did some etching yesterday









































































took longer than I thought but it turned out pretty good. Now i need to get the tape residue off, i think giving it a hot bath should do the trick


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

bad ass bro! Thats a crazy idea !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Apr 5 2010, 11:22 AM~17099340
> *bad ass bro!  Thats a crazy idea !!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :cheesy: need anything blasted? come on by!


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

damn bro ur mind must just be going thats a good as idea if u broke i give you props


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66Riviera_@Apr 19 2010, 09:21 PM~17240970
> *damn bro ur mind must just be going thats a good as idea if u broke i give you props
> *


thanks... its not really even about being 'broke'... those damn cabinets are expensive as shit. If you build one for yourself you can make it how you want. I knew i wasnt going to be blasting fenders or anything so i didnt need to make it huge. But for someone who powder coats rims or something, they could make one that can easily get a rim in there


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

One last pic


----------



## 66Riviera (Jul 3, 2009)

looking good


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

sikk man :thumbsup: i feel like makin one now


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Apr 22 2010, 12:14 AM~17265910
> *sikk man :thumbsup: i feel like makin one now
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

good job man! I will be doing this soon for sure. Btw I used the same concept: smaller box, plexiglass, and some flourescent light bars to make a lightbox for tracing/drawing


----------

